# 3 questions



## Vandal Machining (Mar 6, 2013)

I found my lathe is a model 111.  I don't know if this will help but I want to cover the bases here.  

Does anyone know of a source for a new direction plate (the one with the three idler gears (also are they supposed to be loose?)

Does anyone know of a source for a new main plate (it holds the gears from the spindle down to the quick change input gear).

The last question is on previously mentioned main plate, is there anything between the plate and the headstock where it bolts to the headstock?

Ok really the last question.  What holds the back of the headstock down?

Thanks!


----------



## Vandal Machining (Mar 6, 2013)

After going through the manual I can up date this question.

The (DL 319) Reverse Bracket and the (Q 535) Quadrant were both broken/cracked and fixed using brazing.  The look stout but I am worried about them and about the play in the 3 idler gears used for the Reverse assembly.  Also, when I lined up the quadrant with the upper hole on the head stock it looks like there is a bushing that needs something installed on it but I do not see anything that would fit there.  This ends up pulling the quadrant over to the head stock which leads me to think this isn't right.  I can add a picture if needed or if someone can send a picture of the upper Quadrant mount and I can see if there is something missing from there.

I contacted Clausing about the replacement parts and I'm waiting to see if they have any  of them in stock.

Thanks!


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 24, 2013)

Did you locate the parts?  If so, what was the cost? If I may be so bold..)


----------



## Vandal Machining (Nov 25, 2013)

34_40 said:


> Did you locate the parts?  If so, what was the cost? If I may be so bold..)




No, but I did get drawings for one of them.  I'm still looking for a new back gear or to get the old back gear fixed.  It has one broken tooth and I haven't had time to do it myself.  I milled out a slot to put in a new one, just no time to make the new tooth and machine it.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 25, 2013)

Cool, any progress is progress.. right?!?!?! :roflmao:

Thanks for the reply.

Not sure if this is close to you but, check it out?  http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/tls/4212260386.html


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 25, 2013)

There are also some gears from a 100 series on the ebay right now!  Not sure if they'll work but have a look!


----------



## Vandal Machining (Nov 28, 2013)

I actually sold the lathe yesterday.  Just didn't have the time to fix it.  Maybe next time.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 28, 2013)

Vandal Machining said:


> I actually sold the lathe yesterday. Just didn't have the time to fix it. Maybe next time.



Oh Well..  I hope there is a next time..  maybe the guy who bought it will find his way here?

Have a great thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## Vandal Machining (Nov 29, 2013)

34_40 said:


> Oh Well..  I hope there is a next time..  maybe the guy who bought it will find his way here?
> 
> Have a great thanksgiving holiday!




Yeah, hopefully.  I'm hoping if I make it back that I have a monarch     Just not sure when I'll have a spare 10k for a lathe.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 29, 2013)

Vandal Machining said:


> Yeah, hopefully. I'm hoping if I make it back that I have a monarch  Just not sure when I'll have a spare 10k for a lathe.



WOW! You've set your sights really high! A 10K Monarch is your target?!?! :LOL:     You can do a whole lot - with a lot less.  But it's always good to have a goal! 

Thanks for the replies and hope we can chat in the future! :allgood:


----------

